# Dims family



## loopytheone (Nov 21, 2016)

I've seen these kind of posts on other sites/forums and they are pretty fun... so I was wondering, if Dims was one big family, what family member would you/other people here be?

Aside from you all being my wives/husbands, of course, that's a given. :wubu:


----------



## Crumbling (Nov 21, 2016)

The weird uncle.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 21, 2016)

The one who only shows up for funerals.


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 21, 2016)

The one who never shows up for funerals.


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 21, 2016)

The one who's funeral it is.


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm the mom who feeds everyone who comes to visit. Always something delicious cooking on the stove. Always baking cookies, pies, cupcakes, and fresh bread. Always making goodie bags for you to take home. I'm that mom.


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 22, 2016)

Jeannie said:


> I'm the mom who feeds everyone who comes to visit. Always something delicious cooking on the stove. Always baking cookies, pies, cupcakes, and fresh bread. Always making goodie bags for you to take home. I'm that mom.



Oh my goodness, I want you to be my mum! :eat1:


----------



## Anjula (Nov 22, 2016)

That weird aunt that lives with dogs and cats and dresses weirdly and drinks vodka at xmas parties and tells weird stories. Basically weird aunt


----------



## bigmac (Nov 22, 2016)

The one everyone hopes can keep his mouth shut on Thanksgiving -- but never does.


----------



## Melian (Nov 22, 2016)

The alcoholic shitshow.


----------



## Tad (Nov 22, 2016)

The long-winded uncle who always gives out advice, whether you want it or not. (put who insists on everyone being invited to family gatherings, possibly so he has more people to talk at)


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 22, 2016)

The "Safe" uncle who'll get the pizzas


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 22, 2016)

That weird friend of a cousin who is kinda cute until you reaize how weird she is, then she ends up becoming your word porn dealer so kees getting invited time after time.

Cash sales only kthx


----------



## agouderia (Nov 22, 2016)

The bizarre foreign cousin who always brings new baking concoctions and exotic wines.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 22, 2016)

Dwes would be a super annoying older (omg so old) brother.

I kind of envision Loops being the sister who always ends up sitting at the kid's table with me, even though we are adults. Edit: and always getting in trouble for talking and laughing too loud. Mostly at Dwes, who we would be flicking peas at.


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 22, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Dwes would be a super annoying older (omg so old) brother.
> 
> I kind of envision Loops being the sister who always ends up sitting at the kid's table with me, even though we are adults. Edit: and always getting in trouble for talking and laughing too loud. Mostly at Dwes, who we would be flicking peas at.



Hahaha, I would so totally agree with this! We'd be those people who get talking about dogs and everybody else just slowly leaves the room.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Nov 22, 2016)

The cautionary tale no longer invited to family events due to always sneaking his teen cousins beers.



Don't even say it. You know who you are.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 22, 2016)

The older one that the children hide from because i say silly and embarrassing things to them and then inappropriately wears my cleavage too low. You tell me who that is?

I also curse too much at Thanksgiving dinner :doh:


----------



## rabbitislove (Nov 23, 2016)

Weird hippie aunt who shows up dressed like Stevie Nicks.


----------



## bbwbud (Nov 23, 2016)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The older one that the children hide from because i say silly and embarrassing things to them and then inappropriately wears my cleavage too low. You tell me who that is?
> 
> I also curse too much at Thanksgiving dinner :doh:


 

Say whatever you like so long as you keep displaying that cleavage, GEF!:smitten:


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 23, 2016)

bbwbud said:


> Say whatever you like so long as you keep displaying that cleavage, GEF!:smitten:



And here, ladies and gentlemen, we have the pervy uncle.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 23, 2016)

The teetotal cousin who insists on being at the family christmas get-together and behaves all morally superior as everyone devolves into drunken mayhem.


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 24, 2016)

rellis10 said:


> The teetotal cousin who insists on being at the family christmas get-together and behaves all morally superior as everyone devolves into drunken mayhem.



Or in other words, you are the one with all the photo/video evidence?


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 24, 2016)

loopytheone said:


> Or in other words, you are the one with all the photo/video evidence?



All I'm saying is people should be held accountable for their actions... now take those baubles out of your trousers, you're making a scene.


----------



## RentonBob (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm the older brother you will always call and bribe with pizza and beer to help you move. :eat1:


----------



## Leem (Nov 25, 2016)

I am the younger sister who gives the best presents to your kids and plays with your cat and dog instead of talking with the adults.


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Nov 25, 2016)

The cousin that does not offer to bring an entree because might run a little late, but does not think twice of bringing coconut rum, pineapple juice, BlueCuraçao, sweet and sour mix, vodka and the little red Swedish fish to start the celebration! 

View attachment Blue Hawaiian.jpg


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 26, 2016)

DianaSSBBW said:


> The cousin that does not offer to bring an entree because might run a little late, but does not think twice of bringing coconut rum, pineapple juice, BlueCuraçao, sweet and sour mix, vodka and the little red Swedish fish to start the celebration!



I have no idea what those fish are but they look cute.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 26, 2016)

loopytheone said:


> I have no idea what those fish are but they look cute.




They are "gummy" candy- kind of like gummy bears but firmer and in a fish shape. One of my girls love them- mixing them in a cocktail does look interesting!


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Nov 30, 2016)

The uncle who helps your daddy change the air filter in his furnace, tunes up the TV so you can watch all your cartoons again, and puts new batteries in your toys.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 1, 2016)

The third cousin who nobody is quite sure how he's related, that can't keep quiet about his leftist political views. If he didn't always bring chocolate, he'd never be invited.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 1, 2016)

The uncle who is working the grill at family gatherings while fussing at the kids.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm the daughter that tries to take over the cooking and thinks that more butter in mashed potatoes and more sugar in the deserts is always better.


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 1, 2016)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I'm the daughter that tries to take over the cooking and thinks that more butter in mashed potatoes and more sugar in the deserts is always better.



Lots of room in the kitchen! We have so many hungry people in this family. Let's work together fattening everyone up!! All contributions are welcome. :eat2:


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 1, 2016)

Jeannie said:


> Lots of room in the kitchen! We have so many hungry people in this family. Let's work together fattening everyone up!! All contributions are welcome. :eat2:


Sounds like a master plan if I've ever heard one


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 2, 2016)

I'd be the aunt that gets drunk and influences everyone to make bad decisions....

Oh wait....


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 2, 2016)

x0emnem0x said:


> I'd be the aunt that gets drunk and influences everyone to make bad decisions....
> 
> Oh wait....


lol!I have an aunt just like that


----------

